# Seeking active dog (Northumberland)



## MrDerek (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm hoping you guys could help me.

I'm looking to adopt my first dog and i've had an aweful time/experience at the local dog shelter.
The other day, I watched what I thought was my perfect dog go home with another family. This was after I had walked him the the day before, then spent that entire morning buying things in preparation for his arrival. I even had a name for him. He was this super friendly black lurcher.

*What I am looking for.*

Small to Medium sized (preferably medium)
Active (enjoys a good walk and maybe a jog.)
Fun and socialable with people

*What I particularly prefer, although these rules could be bent*

Slim (I've seemed to have developed a preference for slim dogs, maybe a projection of how I see myself? There was 2 dogs that I came close to adopting at the shelter, that was a slim mongrel, and a lurcher.)
Easy to care for (as it'll be my first dog, so maybe shorter haired)
Little to no house training (although I have been reading a lot recently and I'm slowly learning)
No staffies (sorry, but I find them angry and don't particularly like them)
Relatively quiet.

*What I can offer*

House with fenced garden
4 adults, (family.)
I work 0900-1700, parents work 1500-0100 and sister is unemployed. So the dog will be left on its own 0-3 hours max each day.
Plan is that I'll walk him/her in the morning before I go to work and after I come home from work. rest of family may or may not walk him during the day.
passion for a companion and more than willing to learn.

Do let me know if there is anything else you would like to know.
I look forward to hear from you 

Derek.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry you missed out on the dog you wanted,  but i'm sure you'll find another one that's suitable. I know many rescues won't let you reserve a dog until you pass a home check, so perhaps find out what the procedure is for each rescue in future before visiting the dogs to avoid that situation again.

If your planning to move out of the family home in future also consider how you'll manage to overcome the usual issues e.g. like finding somewhere to rent that accepts pets and if you'll need to pay a dog walker as your working full-time. Many people only think about their current situation when getting pets and then end up in the heartbreaking situation of having to rehome.

If your after a lurcher (sighthound x other breed) there are some rescues which specialise in them, although you'll find them in most general rescues too. Greyhounds are known for being lazy but some are more active than others and will enjoy a decent walk and they can be conditioned to jog, depending on distances covered.

Here's some rescues that either are near Northumberland or home nationally and some of the greyhound ones also home lurchers.
Lurcher link
Greyhound Gap
Greyhounds Galore
greyhound rescue North East
northumberland greyhound rescue
Retired Greyhound Trust

Also check out dogsblog & dogpages


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just adding to 2hounds already excellent advice.

I would suggest you get yourself approved and homechecked with a couple of your preferred rescues, then when the right dog comes along its just a case of filling in the final paperwork.

There is nothing stopping you from going out and buying the dog you want from the free-ads etc. However be prepared that very often the dogs are sold with health problems, behavioural problems or both. The advert might state its a friendly dog with no issues, but these are often lies in order for the seller to get rid of the dog and pass the problems onto someone else. 

With a good rescue shelter their dogs will be properly assessed, medical needs will have been met, vaccinated, neutered and may have had some basic training in a foster home. Certainly any serious behavioural issues should have been addressed before it leaves the shelter.

Hope that helps x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

How about Hull Animal Welfare Trust


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

I know the Rescue centre you are talking about. Visiting there is never pleasant.
But saying that, there are many dogs that need rehoming. There are 2 centres in Newcastle area. There is also the Dogs Trust and RSPCA in our area.
Good luck with you hunt.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

How about...

Pip - 3 year old Collie cross
Lively boy who loves people. He is fine to be left for reasonable amounts of time. He's in Middlesborough
Pip - 3 year old male Collie Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Cisco - 1/2 year old Saluki cross
Also lively boy who is very friendly
He's in the North East with Save our Strays
Cisco - 1-2 year old male Saluki Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Finn - 2 year old Lurcher
Would love adult family to play with him
In NE
Finn - 2 year old male Lurcher » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Gunner - 4 year old Lurcher
Delightful, friendly boy who loves his walks
Also in NE England
Gunner - 4 year old male Lurcher » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK

Good luck

xxx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

awww gunner! What a gorgeous scrufty face!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How about Berwick they have a lovely doberman called Zeus & other lovely looking dogs Berwick Animal Rescue Kennels - Dogs needing homes  I think there is a shelter at Alnwick but cant find it at the mo


----------



## MrDerek (Aug 30, 2010)

wow thank you 

They're all beautiful dogs but I'm still finding it hard to get a feel for the dogs just from pictures 

but thanks so much, I won't give up


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Why don't you try visiting some more local rescues centres?

xxx


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

sorry you didn't get the dog you wanted, we got our rescue staffy from there and have never regretted it. 
There are a number of good rescues in the North East you could try, this link if I do it right should help

Dog Rescue Pages - North-East England centres


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya 

Can't offer much more help than people have already given as i'm not in your area (and the links/advice given can't really be bettered!) but i'd just like to say what a good thread you've made, a lot just come on here like "where can I find a dog in Manchester" but you really made it clear what you can offer and what you are looking for in a dog. There are a lot of rescue related people on this forum so they will be likely to read your post and you never know - they could contact you with the right dog 


And i'm so sorry to read what happened with the other rescue dog - this also happened to a friend of mine. She went to visit a dog, fell totally in love with him, went out and bought all the stuff, rang the rescue to say she was definitely interested in him and they said they'd 'reserve' him for her - she went up the next day to collect him (this rescue is very relaxed when it comes to rules) and as she walked into the reception, someone else literally walked past her with him and put him into their car and left. She was totally gutted. So she ended up doing the same as you - she gave up on rescues (also had trouble with a few others including the RSPCA) and bought a pup from Pets4homes.

Oh and the worst thing is - the girl that took the dog she wanted was from the same college as us and we know for a fact that she was 'kicked out' of her house by her landlord and ended up giving the poor dog away to someone else, whereas she would have given him a permanent loving home


----------



## MrDerek (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the kind words and great advice 

I was back at the shelter yesterday and there was a lot of nice dogs there (even a husky), but still, there wasn't one which I "connected" with. Certainly not as much as the previous 2 I saw. 

I've been to all the shelters mentioned, but still no luck. Although it was greatly appreciated.

I'm still finding it really hard to find a dog online, maybe for the above reason. I can't seem to "connect" with them over images and pictures. 


I'm actually considering getting a puppy from a breeder, as much as my brain tells me I shouldn't. (not sure if I have the time and the family will make training even harder.). Although now, having read some articles, I'm starting to think that training a puppy wont be much harder than training a dog from the shelter. Especially since a dog from the shelter may or may not have history of being house-trained etc. and may come with some bad habits that will need ironing out.

What are your thoughts on this?


on a side note, I'm really amazed at the turn-over rate of dogs at the shelters. Seems like there are different dogs there every week. Maybe because it's the summer holidays and parents are getting dogs to entertain their kids?


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried all of these?

Animals in Distress
Leach Farm, Swaindrod Lane, Blackstone Edge,
Littleborough, Lancs, OL15 0LE Tel: 01706 371 731
and
Pennisfield Farm, 55 Silver St, Irlam,
Manchester, M44 6HT Tel: 0906 680 1215
Animals in Distress Animal Sanctuary, the rescue charity that cares.

Manchester and District Home For Lost Dogs
Crofters House, Moss Brook Road, Harpurhey, Manchester M9 5PG
Tel: 0161 205 2205 or 0161 205 7136. 
Manchester & Cheshire Dogs' Home - Caring for & Rehoming Stray & Abandoned Dogs

Millstream Animal Shelter
Millstream Lane, Clayton Bridge, Manchester M40 1QT
Tel: 0161 6834194.

Pike View Animal Rescue
Heaton Farm, Middleton, Manchester, M24 4RP
Tel: 07740 174 604

RSPCA Manchester and Salford Branch
565 Wilbraham Road, Chorlton, Manchester, M21 0AE
Tel: 0161 8820680 Email: [email protected]

Regarding taking on a puppy. Unless you are able to commit to being at home almost 24/7 with a pup for the first few months until you have got housetraining, teething and socialiation, vaccinations etc sorted then I don't think a puppy is the right way to go. Puppies really so require so much attention during those first prescious months you'd be doing a pup an injustice by taking one on if you aren't able to offer all the attention he or she needs.

Not all rescue dogs have issues, lots are housetrained and have the basic training already, lots will be used to being left for a few hours a day. Don't give up on rescue, the right dog will find you.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking, how old are you? I see you live with parents? 
Usually we are a bit reluctant to rehome a dog with a young single male or female for that, due to life changes that occur in all young people, ie going off to college, meeting a partner and possible marriage(sometime the partner dont want a dog in their new marriage etc. and if they live with parents we insist all who will be living with the dog come along and we see how the dog/s react to all members of the family.

Mo


----------



## MrDerek (Aug 30, 2010)

No, don't mind at all.

22, just graduated from university this july and I'm one of the very few lucky ones to have found full-time employment.

In terms of living at home, moving out just doesn't appeal to me as much as having a long-term companion. May also be a cultural thing being chinese.

May I ask if you represent any particular shelter or organization?


----------

